# I have questions about transporting queen cells.



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Were they in jzbz cups or something similar?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. That's why I was thinking that a nuc would be a good idea.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

pick up the cells a day later-when i use cells the problem i have is they are hatching on the drive home-temprature
is not going to hurt a mature and ready to hatch cell-I have had them hatch in my pocket-- RDY-B


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Build a holder that keeps the cells vertical, not horizontal and keep them between 88-92 degrees. Most people that pick up cells will transport in an incubator with himidity near 40 or so percent. Shipped cells usually have a pound or so of bees in the shipper to keep things correct for thr cells while being shipped.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Live bees are the best incubator. Keep them high so they dont chill.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, a 5 frame nucs is the best way to go.
I would make up the nuc with all young nurse bees the day before the cell transport.
Then put the nuc hive inside a styrofoam box with ventilation to take them home. Make
the equipment that will last a few seasons because you will need it again the next time around.
And make sure to put on the safety belt on the box too in case.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Putting a few.cells into a.nuc would be a good way to move a small number of cells, but don't try.to move a bunch that way. I'm sure most folks are moving cells in a still air or other type of egg incubator.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I use one of these incubators the heating element is only 24watts so you can easily run it with a small plug in inverter. I've been down to pickup cells from Miksa several times. It's about a 3hr trip and the little incubator does a good job of keeping the cells warm for the trip home. I've also used it to hatch out virgins. I'm sure you can pick one up cheaper than this website. http://www.hometrainingtools.com/ho...ee=2&fep=255&gclid=CLSn6_6DxsQCFRRo7Aodjz0AGw


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I use a block of styrofoam with holes drilled out to to set the cells in vertically and put that on a hot water bottle in a cooler.


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

Make the nucs to strong? That effects the acceptance.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

johng said:


> I use one of these incubators the heating element is only 24watts so you can easily run it with a small plug in inverter. I've been down to pickup cells from Miksa several times. It's about a 3hr trip and the little incubator does a good job of keeping the cells warm for the trip home. I've also used it to hatch out virgins. I'm sure you can pick one up cheaper than this website. http://www.hometrainingtools.com/ho...ee=2&fep=255&gclid=CLSn6_6DxsQCFRRo7Aodjz0AGw



Do you lay the cells on their sides or did you fashion something to hold them vertical?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Heintz88 said:


> Make the nucs to strong? That effects the acceptance.



These are two frame splits in a 5 frame nuc.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

zhiv9 said:


> I use a block of styrofoam with holes drilled out to to set the cells in vertically and put that on a hot water bottle in a cooler.



I have a styrofoam cooler that my mom gets her medicine delivered in. It's about 11''x11'' and about 5'' high. On the bottom it has 25 perfectly spaced raised circles. If I was to cut out the bottom of one so it would fit into another one would I want to drill them out all the way so the warmth of the heat comes directly to the cells or would it be better to make cups? I was thinking I could use a one gallon zip lock baggie filled with warm water underneath them.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

It would be prudent to use something stronger than a ziplock bag for holding the water. You definitely want your cells vertical. Their wings are still developing and easily damaged. If you are using a cooler 2 pint plastic water bottles on the underside of the cells is ample for short (3-4 hour) runs.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I havnt had any problems with transporting cells in a JZBZ queen grafting frame in a nuc containing a couple frames of bees and empty frames to prevent shifting. Of course I use a starter/finisher and make it up before grafting, graft the larvae and place the frame in the starter, let them finish and a day or two before emergence I take the whole thing back out to the bee yard, make up three frame nucs, place the queen cells and leave one cell (or more if I have more cells than nucs) for the starter/finisher to call their own. I only had two cells that didn't emerge this year, one was in a queenless nuc and one was in a QUEENRITE nuc!! Oops!! Im not the most careful person in handling cells either, seems they are a bit tougher than they are given credit for.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

beesohappy said:


> I picked up 22 queen cells earlier this month and 8 of the splits are still queenless. I transported the cells in a small styrofoam cooler with a warm water bottle and a towel. I laid the cells on their side and then folded the towel over them to pad them and keep in the heat. I drove 2.5 hrs and put them in the splits. I don't think the transportation was the issue but if it was could I put the frame of queen cells into a 5 frame nuc and transport them that way? I'm planning on making 70-100 splits and need to make sure I do it the best I can.
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> Thank you.


So you put 22 cells in nucs and 36% did not take. You did not mention the hatch rate! WHat was that? If you expect to hit 100% on cells in Nor Cal you are crazy. We supplied about 800 to a huge guy a few weeks back. He texted me that he had nearly 100% hatch rate and a 70% + hit rate. For full nucs in our area that is good and he was pleased. I think you expectations are out of line with reality? Any questions???? 

Where these cells from Scamrock BTW? 

How where the nucs laid out. Any orientation issues?


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Phil you say that in Nor Cal it is crazy to expect a 70+% take why is that? when i use cells here we are disappointed in anything under 82% today went thought 104 and hade a 90% i figure 88% normal? is it the conditions? we are on a honey flow too probably helps


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Cells in splits is all over the board in NORCAL. This is not east texas. florida or some pad in between. If we can get Keith out of old blue or the new beast we ought to have him chime in on cells in splits as he does a lot of them. His number might be a little higher than average as his yards have what I would call "superior" orientation" features that are unavailable in many california drops.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Like Phil said we are tickled pink if we get a 70% take on our cells in northern cal. Even when ducks are in a perfect row. Anything above is tremendous.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Must need some lessons from those southern Midwest folks.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

high rate of speed said:


> Must need some lessons from those southern Midwest folks.



LOL i doubt it a honey flow can make a poor beekeeper look good.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Or, you can go down to Genty's and pick up queens and not pay for them...... That's better than 100% take.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Louie sure named it right 'ob'.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry for off topic members,gotta love the liberal lease program in California.


----------

